# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  OT-236G/316/316D/316A/316S/1051/1051D/1015/1015d - DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST !

## mohamed73

*[PACK2] FuriousGold SPD Service Tool v1.0.0.1933* 
Added full support incl. direct unlock for all the Alcatels based on spreadtrum 6610 chip - *WORLD FIRST AND ONLY* !!! 
- *OT-236G, OT-316, OT-316D, OT-316A, OT-316S, OT-1051, OT-1051D, OT-1015, OT-1015D*  
Supported opperations: 
- IMEI REPAIR
- WRITE / READ FULL FLASH
- WRITE / READ NV
- FORMAT
- DIRECT UNLOCK  - *WORLD FIRST AND ONLY DIRECT UNLOCK SOLUTION !!!* 
Files added to the support: 
  Code:
 1051D_L2RU_V1.0_130826_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_TM.spd
1051_L2HU_V1.4_130822_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_HU_TELENOR.spd
3116N_L3SP_V1.0_130812_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_AR_RV_CVIG_EN_PT_ES.spd
316A_L3SP_V1.1_130415_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_PM_CLARO_EN_PT_ES.spd
316A_L3SP_V1.3_130125_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_DM_VIVA_EN_PT_ES.spd
316A_L3SP_V1.3_130815_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_US_TMCELL_CVIG_EN_PT_ES.spd
316A_L3SP_V2.3_120911_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_TELCEL_EN_ES.spd
316D_L1EN_V1.0_130416_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_EN.spd
316D_L2BA_V1.2_130829_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_SR_ACR_CVIG_EN_SERBIAN.spd
316D_L2EN_v1.1_130910_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_TIGO_CVIG_EN_FR.spd
316S_L4EN_V1.0_130305_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_AU_YESD_EN_FR_ES_VIET.spd
316_L2HU_V1.0_121220_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_HU_TELENOR_EN_HU.spd
316_L2PT_V1.2_130613_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_AO_UNITEL_EN_PT.spd
316_L2RU_V2.1_121107_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_BY_EN_RU.spd
316_L4EN_V1.2_130917_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_IN_JCP_CVIG_EN_FR_IN_PT.spd
316_L4HU_V1.4_130604_CAM30_MCP64+0_FM_HU_VODAFONE_EN.spd  *NOTE:* *WE  ALSO HAVE THE WORLD FIRST SOLUTION TO DIRECT UNLOCK HARD LOCKED  FIRMWARES BASED ON SPD6531 CHIP (EX S519D, AM83, ITEL2060 etc). IF  INTERESTED TO DO BUSINESS CONTACT US !*  *[PACK6] FuriousGold MTKReader v1.0.0.484* 
Added direct unlock support for:
- Blu Tank, Oysters T72 3G, irbis tx69
- M4 S1010, Acer z150  *[PACK12] FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.3.1* 
UPDATE FACTORY UNLOCK with NEW MODELS: 
- Samsung G870, G870A, Galaxy Note 4, Galaxy S5 Active
- Samsung N910, N910C, N910F 
- Samsung SM-B312E, SM-B312EH, SM-G870, SM-G870A
- Samsung SM-N910, SM-N910C, SM-N910F
- Docomo SGH-N064 
SOME IMPROVEMENTS/CORRECTIONS for:
- Samsung SM-B312E, SM-B312EH, Metro 312, Metro 312 Dualsim   *FULL INSTALLER RELEASED FOR FURIOUSGOLD 20/10/2014:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         *If you wish to buy our products from a reseller with real stock and next day dispatch from Europe please contact:* 
company: *KORJAR* 
country: Poland
tel: +48746666800
site: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
company: *Multi-COM Ltd.*
country: Poland
tel: +48601596751
site: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

